
Gen Z is going to be the domestic cozy generation - waqasaday
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2019/03/04/domestic-cozy-1/
======
Joe-Z
Just goes to show that you can sell any idea, if you just stay vague enough in
your pitch.

Honestly: What was I supposed to learn from that?

------
paulpauper
The author is painting with a very wide brush, with no evidence or much
reasoning. Instagram is very popular among both generations. I don't get what
makes YouTube 'cozy' and Instagram not.

~~~
mc32
I’m not sure I’d agree either but I think they’re saying a YTer would not care
much about spit and polish, whereas IG users care about presentation and may
project something they are not (i.e. not aspirational but rather they are what
they present). More image conscious, to be blunt.

------
rdiddly
So they're Gen X, in other words? Needs work.

